# Marktlücke: Sportbrille mit integrierter Lesebrille



## jobau (19. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

man kommt halt so in die Jahre: mit meinen Augen bin ich eigentlich noch zufrieden - schön braun - aber fürs Kleingedruckte langts halt nicht mehr.

Das heißt fürs entziffern der Karte oder ablesen des Etrex muß  (zumal im dunkleren Wald) jedesmal eine Lesebrille rausgekramt werden.

Ja KIDDYS lacht nur ! ganz schön nervig kann ich euch sagen.

Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, dachte ich - schließlich hat jeder Discounter Fertiglesebrillen im Angebot -da gibts doch bestimmt auch Sonnenbrillen oder Sportbrillen mit Lesebereich.
Denkste Meier, beim googln findet man nur die Patentanmeldung eines Herrn Goy  der wohl auch schon das Problem erkannt hat, aber keine konkreten Artikel.

Wie löst ihr das Problem: habt ihr den Gang zum Optiker angetreten ?

- oder laßt ihr eure Kids an die Karten ?

bin mal gespannt.....

Gruß   Jo


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

warum marktlücke?

sowas wird es mit sicherheit nicht so zu kaufen geben, da zu so einer brille ja etwas mehr gehört als nur ein einstärkenglas.
somit gehts nur über den optiker.

wer soll es sich leisten können ein brillenmodell für zig verschiedene kunden mit verschiedenen anforderungen der brille/ ans brillenglas (achsabstand, lesebereich, ...) auf lager zu legen?


den thread hier mal durchlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593423

da gehts zwar nur um sportbrillen mit stärke, aber selbst das sind einzelanfertigungen (was die gläser betrifft).
und du hast ja noch eine zusätliche forderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (19. August 2012)

Servus Jobau,

das von dir beschrieben Problem nennt sich dann Alterssichtigkeit (Fachbegriff: Presbyopie) und ist (leider) der natürliche Lauf der Dinge. 100m in der Zeit zu laufen wie mit 23 Jahren klappt mit 45 Jahren einfach nicht mehr (zumindest bei den meisten) und genauso verhält es sich mit unserer Augenlinse. Diese kann nicht mehr die nötigen Dioptrien fürs entspannte Lesen aufbringen, wie mit früheren Jahren. Das ist allerdings ein normaler Prozess und nennt sich deswegen auch nicht Altersfehlsichtigkeit / Altersweitsichtigkeit sondern einfach nur Alterssichtigkeit.

Um beim Sport dem Problem entgegenzukommen gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Dafür muss aber der Augenoptiker eine ausführliche Anamnese durchführen, um dich korrekt und zielsicher beraten zu können. 

1. Hast du das Problem beim Biken direkt (Tachoanzeige unscharf, Unsicherheiten, Unwohlsein wegen verschwommener Sicht in der Nähe)? 
2. Hast du das Problem nur bei direkten "Leseanwendungen" (Speisekarten, Landkarten etc. pp)
3. Benötigst du eine Sehstärke für die Ferne?

All die Punkte sind natürlich entscheidend, um dich optimal beraten zu können. Viele unterschätzen vor allem Punkt 3 erheblich. Nur weil mit knackigen 20+x Jahren keine Sehstärke vorhanden, heißt das nicht, dass sich später keine Fehlsichtkeit entwickelt. 

Korrigieren kann man das auf die verschiedensten Arten und Weise im Sport, dafür ist aber eben die oben genannte Anamnese sehr wichtig. 

Eine Möglichkeit ist zum Beispiel die Korrektur mit EasyVision (Lupen, Lichter etc. pp), die speziell für Leute mit Lesehilfebedarf entwickelt sind und keinesfalls mit LowVision (Menschen mit starken Seheinschränkungen & Vergrößerungsbedarf in speziellen Bereichen -> Medizin, Forschung usw.) gleichgesetzt werden dürfen. 
Ein ganz guter Lösungsansatz deines Problems ist zum Beispiel die EasyPocket von Eschenbach. Eine Scheckkartengroße Lupe mit LED Licht, die sich super verstauen lässt und schnell griffbereit ist. 








Man kann viel dazu erzählen, aber letztendlich kommst du dabei nicht um eine Beratung beim Augenoptiker deines Vertrauens herum. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, nur die passende für Dich musst du selber herausfinden.



P.S.: es gibt übrigens sogenannte Additionsfolien. 
Durch Adhäsion werden diese Folien auf die Gläser aufgebracht und gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken. Ist aber allgemeine eher schlecht als recht, meiner Meinung nach. Gerade für den Sport ziemlich bescheiden, weil sie leicht abgerieben werden können, Schweiß, Dreck, Wasser schnell unter die Linsen kommen kann und nicht bildsprungfrei sind.


----------



## jobau (19. August 2012)

hey Leute,

wie seid ihr denn drauf ?

Ist mir schon klar, dass das altersbedingte Weitsichtigkeit ist - ich nehme im Alltag ja auch meine Lesebrillen.
Dafür brauch ich keinen Optiker und keine millionenschwere Beratung sorry wenn du Optiker bist Palmilein.

Ich lach mich schlapp: auf'm trail die Zeit haben, in aller Seelenruhe ne Lupe zur Hand zu nehmen - hey ich bin doch kein Tattergreis !!!! ( jedenfalls noch nicht !!) 

Das einzige was ich brauche ist ne ganz normale Sportbrille, in die + 1,5 Dioptrien in den unteren Bereich als Lesehilfe eingeschliffen worden sind.

-und das wäre dann, lieber k_star weiß Gott keine Einzelanfertigung


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

wenn du es sowieso besser weist, wann fragst du dann hier?

wo fängt bei dir der untere bereich an, und wo fängt der untere bereich bei anderen an?


----------



## palmilein (19. August 2012)

jobau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich schlapp: auf'm trail die Zeit haben, in aller Seelenruhe ne Lupe zur Hand zu nehmen - hey ich bin doch kein Tattergreis !!!! ( jedenfalls noch nicht !!)


Sorry, aber anscheinend hast du nicht verstanden, um was es mir in dem Post ging. Ich sagte nicht, dass es die perfekte Lösung für dich ist, aber eine Lösung, die ich mir bei dir vorstellen kann. 
Klar verbinden sehr viele Lupe automatisch mit "alt, gebrächlich, sehbehindert", aber genau das ist ja dieses System nicht. Es ist speziell für den Einsatz unterwegs konzipiert und für den Sport echt genial für viele. 



			
				jobau schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was ich brauche ist ne ganz normale Sportbrille, in die + 1,5 Dioptrien in den unteren Bereich als Lesehilfe eingeschliffen worden sind.


Das ist technisch zwar kein Problem, aber um es ästhetisch aussehen zu lassen, wäre Gleitsicht nötig und damit um ein vielfaches teurer. 
Den Aufwand leistet sich kein Sportbrillenhersteller, noch weniger die, die eh mit der optischer Verglasung nix am Hut haben. 

Abgesehen davon ist die Einschleifhöhe ja auch ganz entscheidend. Der eine möchte den Leseteil sehr weit oben haben, der andere braucht nur 3-4mm Lesefläche. Du wirst niemals alle damit zufrieden stellen, deswegen sollte man anderweitig das Problem lösen. Um eine individuelle Problemlösung kommt man da nicht rum.

Übrigens, wenn du mit der Lupe trotz aller Argumente nicht zufrieden bist, gibts auch von Sziols n gutes System: http://www.sziols.de/?p=products&id=34&ip=12

Sehr gut fürs Biken als auch Skifahren, weil handlich klein und geht dank "Leine" nicht schnell verloren.


----------



## jobau (19. August 2012)

hey Leute,

das ganze braucht nicht toll auszusehen, es muß funktional sein.

Den unteren Bereich der Brille vermute ich mal im unteren Bereich  -oder ?

4-5 mm Einschleifhöhe wird jeder brauchen.

Glaubt mir oder laßt es bleiben: wenn ich sehe wie in unserer Gruppe ständig mit 2 Brillen hantiert wird - die Kombibrille fehlt.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

dann überleg mal wie viele verschiedene varianten abgedeckt werden müssten, nur damit ein hersteller 2 seiner brillenmodelle mit unterschiedlichen scheiben in den gängisten stärken anbieten kann.

kommt es jedem nur auf die funktionalität, oder auch auf die optik an?


----------



## jobau (19. August 2012)

@k_star:

in der bucht gibt es unter Lesebrille 1,5diop.   3382 angebote ab 1,99 â¬

es gibt nur 4 gÃ¤ngige Varianten 1,0-1,5-2,0-2,5...und auch _die_ verdienen noch Geld.

die Kombibrille wird kommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

das sind aber einfache brillen, keine sportbrillen mit ggf. mit wechselscheiben.


----------



## Auenteufel (19. August 2012)

Mein Tipp:

Mit Kontaktlinsen ist doch das ganze Spektrum abgedeckt. Ging mir auch wie jobau, im ungünstigsten Moment keine Lesebrille greifbar - also bin ich zum Optiker. Der hat mir eine Kontaktlinse nur zum Lesen empfohlen, d.h. links trage ich eine Linse zum lesen und rechts keine da ich in die Ferne noch sehe wie ein Adler.. Das ist mehr als Alltagstauglich: Biken, Autofahren, PC etc no Probs. 
Es dauerte ca. 2 Tage zum eingewöhnen aber das war auch schon alles.

Wäre eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobau (19. August 2012)

Auenteufel schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Der hat mir eine Kontaktlinse nur zum Lesen empfohlen, d.h. links trage ich eine Linse zum lesen und rechts keine da ich in die Ferne noch sehe



....hört sich spannend an - und erstmal für mich kaum zu glauben, dass man sich an sowas gewöhnen kann.

Du trägst das aber nur temporär oder ? Einmallinsen ?

Gruß  Jo

Echt witzig übrigens: wenn du nach Lesebrillen googelst wird dir Werbung für Inkontinenzeinlagen eingespielt........


----------



## R.C. (19. August 2012)

jobau schrieb:


> Echt witzig übrigens: wenn du nach Lesebrillen googelst wird dir Werbung für Inkontinenzeinlagen eingespielt........



Notier: Patent fuer Gelhosen (und Protektorenhosen) mit Inkontinenzeinlage anmelden!


----------



## jobau (19. August 2012)

R.C. schrieb:


> Notier: Patent fuer Gelhosen (und Protektorenhosen) mit Inkontinenzeinlage anmelden!



....mittlerweile fühl ich mich schon im Bereich "betreutes biken "   angekommen.

Aber ich sag euch leute, auch das wird kommen



Gruß    Jo.


----------



## Auenteufel (19. August 2012)

@jobau

es sind bei mir Monatslinsen, die trage ich wie du schon fragst temporär: morgens bis abends und dann liegen die in ihrer Reinigungslösung. Können auch mal 48h am Stück getragen werden. Tageslinsen sind natürlich auch möglich, kommt auf jeden persönlich an. 
Frage doch doch einfach mal deinen Optiker, der kann dich da perfekt beraten.
Die Eingewöhnungszeit war recht kurz, habe evtl mit dem Optiker auch einen Glücksgriff gemacht - er ist nur für Kontaktlinsen zuständig.


----------



## Child3k (19. August 2012)

@Jobau: Geh zum passenden Optiker, lass dich beraten. Wird dann eben ne Sportbrille mit Gleitsichtgläsern (oder so). Möglicherweise findet sich auch was bei Adidas - die bieten ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten Sehkorrektur zu implementieren. Billig wird das aber nicht ... (wie immer wenns um Sehkorrektur in Sportbrillen geht)


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

aber das geht doch nicht, denn das wäre ja eine extraanfertigung.

er will doch was vom massenmarkt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (19. August 2012)

Es gibt beim Optiker kleine Fressnellinsen. Die werden auf die benötigte Größe zu geschnitten und wie ein Leseeinsatz in eine Brille rein geklebt, sie haften einfach mit Wasser, können also bei Bedarf ohne Probleme und rückstandsfrei wieder entfernt werden. Ich habe dieses Teil allerdings wieder entfernt, weil mich der starke Bruch zwischen Fern-und Nah-Sehen genervt hat.
Ich glaube allerdings auch mal gelesen zu haben,dass Rudy project bei den ImpactRX-Modellen auch Gleitsicht liefern könnte.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

tun sie, aber guck dir mal den preis an.

http://www.scharfsehen.ch/brillen/s...roject/rudy-project-sportbrille-modell-rydon/


----------



## Ronja (19. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> tun sie, aber guck dir mal den preis an.
> 
> http://www.scharfsehen.ch/brillen/s...roject/rudy-project-sportbrille-modell-rydon/



ja, aber man gönnt sich doch sonst nichts,
nee, im Ernst, ich hatte noch nie so eine geniale Radbrille, habe keinen Teuro bereut


----------



## firstboner (19. August 2012)

Schau mal hier,

http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-sonnenbrillen-mit-dpt-staerke.html

ich habe die Splitjacket in Sehstärke.
Gleitsicht ist eben ziemlich teuer +200.- Euro
Superschneller Service und 1a Qualität.
Am besten Rahmen und Gläser einzeln kaufen und die 10% von der Newsletter anmeldung nutzen.
Du must natürlich deine Daten der Brille wissen

Grüsse


----------



## jobau (19. August 2012)

Danke Leute,

angesichts dieser Preise werde ich mir eine lieber eine kaputte massengefertigte Discounter-Lesebrille an meinen alten Skipaßhalter dengeln - und dann so tun als hätte ich ein echtes http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php.../newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=9800701.

genau.

Gute Nacht,

Gruß   Jo


----------



## jobau (7. Januar 2013)

hey, hat ja nicht lange gedauert:


http://www.cool-eye-company.de/comp...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,26/

...am Preis und Design muß noch gearbeitet werden, aber  das wird schon !!!!!!

Gruß Jo

- fahre jetzt übrigens mit meiner oakley path mit aufklebelinsen 1,5 dioptr.  - Danke Ronja für den Tip ( der scharfe Bruch stört mich noch nicht sooo sehr )


----------



## Harvester (8. Januar 2013)

Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit nem Baumarktfahrrad Spass haben. 
Warum man sich allerdings bei einem unsere wichtigsten Sinne mit unseriöser Pfuscherei ala "ich geb mal meine Werte bei ebay ein und gucke was am billigsten ist" zufrieden gibt kann ich nicht verstehen. Damit meine ich nicht in erster Linie den TE- aber auch....


----------



## ulf_l (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Falls das noch aktuell ist, sowas gibt es schon: http://www.lesehilfen-diko.de/LeseS...-Lesefenster-sportlich-ergonomische-Form.html

Das sollte eigentlich genau das sein, was man braucht um beim radln das Navi noch gut erkenne zu können. 
Der Gang zum Optiker wäre aber dennoch nicht sooo verkehrt, da könnte man sich beraten lassen, ob evtl. eine getönte Gleitsichtbrille nicht vieleicht sogar besser wäre. Das kommt preislich bei einfachen Gläsern etwa auf das gleiche raus, und man hätte mal aktuelle Werte (um sich kostenkünstig noch eine Zweitbrille mal über's Intenet zu besorgen)

Gruß Ulf


----------



## rechts3minus (30. Dezember 2013)

jobau schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> wie seid ihr denn drauf ?
> 
> ...



PS.:* Hallo zusammen!!*

Sry .: Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist. Ich kämpfe auch schon länger mit dem Problem. Bin bei der Googlesuche nach "Sportbrillen mit Lesebereich" zufällig hier gelandet. Ich benutze schon länger diese Brille mit Lesebereich von Maui Jim und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich benutze sie zum Biken und benötige den Lesbereich u.a. für das Navi. Die Brechung im Linsenbereich stört absolut nicht beim Radfahren.

Bin jetzt allerdings auf der Suche nach einer ähnlichen Brille. Um auch bei Nacht oder in der Dämmerung die o.g. Vorteile zu haben benötige ich allerdings eine Brille ohne Sonnenschutz (Klarsicht, gelb o.ä.) mit Lesebereich.


----------



## Petbrit (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich nutze diese hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dewalt-Reinf...063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c38593bf

gibts in verschiedenen Stärken

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mx343 (30. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt von Adidas eine Radbrille in denen man einen Brilleneinsatz einklippen kann.
Die hier zum Beispiel: http://www.brille-kaufen.de/sportbrillen/adidas-evil-eye-pro-a127-s-6090.html
Gibts glaube ich auch noch günstigere und schönere Modelle.

Ist auf jedenfall eine Alternative zur Sonnenbrille mit Schliff.


----------



## rechts3minus (30. Dezember 2013)

Petbrit schrieb:


> Ich nutze diese hier
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dewalt-Reinf...063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c38593bf
> 
> ...





Mx343 schrieb:


> Es gibt von Adidas eine Radbrille in denen man einen Brilleneinsatz einklippen kann.
> Die hier zum Beispiel: http://www.brille-kaufen.de/sportbrillen/adidas-evil-eye-pro-a127-s-6090.html
> Gibts glaube ich auch noch günstigere und schönere Modelle.
> 
> Ist auf jedenfall eine Alternative zur Sonnenbrille mit Schliff.




So wie ich das sehe sind das nicht die Brillen die hier gemeint sind.  Die Brille sollte einen kleineren Lesebereich, der in die Brille eingearbeitet ist, haben.  Hab mal ein Foto von meiner Brille hochgeladen, da kann man es evtl. bessser sehen.


----------



## Mx343 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ach so ok, naja schon mal beim Optiker angefragt?
Ich mein es gibt Leute die tragen eine Brille bei denen die Gläser keine Stärke haben, da sollte es doch auch möglich sein welche mit einem ganz kleinen Lesebereich zu bekommen.


----------



## Petbrit (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi nochmal,

also in der von Dewalt ist unten ein kleiner Lesebereich eingearbeitet. Ich nutze diese selbst um während der Fahrt
das Navi lesen zu können ;-)

Peter


----------



## rechts3minus (30. Dezember 2013)

Petbrit schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> also in der von Dewalt ist unten ein kleiner Lesebereich eingearbeitet. Ich nutze diese selbst um während der Fahrt
> das Navi lesen zu können ;-)
> ...



Ah ok - Auf den Fotos konnte man das schlecht erkennen. Ja klar, dann ist das sowas. thx!


----------



## bikervald62 (30. Dezember 2013)

Dual Eyewear bietet solche Brillen an. Mit verschiedenen Stärken (1.5, 2.0, 2.5) und verschiedenen Gläserfarben.

Chregu


----------



## jobau (6. Januar 2014)

rechts3minus schrieb:


> PS.:* Hallo zusammen!!*
> 
> Sry .: Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist. Ich kämpfe auch schon länger mit dem Problem. Bin bei der Googlesuche nach "Sportbrillen mit Lesebereich" zufällig hier gelandet. Ich benutze schon länger diese Brille mit Lesebereich von Maui Jim und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich benutze sie zum Biken und benötige den Lesbereich u.a. für das Navi. Die Brechung im Linsenbereich stört absolut nicht beim Radfahren.
> 
> Bin jetzt allerdings auf der Suche nach einer ähnlichen Brille. Um auch bei Nacht oder in der Dämmerung die o.g. Vorteile zu haben benötige ich allerdings eine Brille ohne Sonnenschutz (Klarsicht, gelb o.ä.) mit Lesebereich.


----------



## jobau (6. Januar 2014)

Hi rechtsdreiminus,

wenn das auch deine Fehlsichtigkeit ist, seh ich schwarz. hehehe.- aber Ernst beiseite:

Ich hab mittlerweile die -1,5 stick-on Linsen von 3M in meine adidas evileye geklebt und bin damit wunschlos glücklich ( zumindest was die Sicht aufs etrex angeht ) ich fahr fast nur noch mit den hellorange-getönten Gläsern - aber der Wechsel der Linsen auf die dunkleren Gläser ist auch kein Problem.

Gruß

Jo


----------



## outdoorpit (29. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch das Problem Fernsicht gut / lesen schlecht.
Hatte auch schon daran gedacht eine normale Sonnenbrille mit einem kleinen Leseeinsatz im unteren Bereich für Navi, Karte usw. sollte es wie die günstigen Lesehilfen geben.
Habe heute in einer entsprechenden Diskussion von einem Kollegen erfahren, dass seine Frau so etwas hat, die damit sehr zufrieden sei.
Hier der Link:
http://blacksun2.com/radlesebrillen-sportlesebrillen
Werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich so eine bestellen.

Kann inzwischen jemand über Erfahrungen mit dieser Brille berichten?

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Oktober 2016)

@outdoorpit ansonsten gibt es sowas noch von SWISSEYE > einfach mal runterscrollen zu "Sportbrillen Bifo"


----------



## dkc-live (2. Oktober 2016)

Schau dich doch einmal bei Arbeitsschutzbrillen um....
http://www.uvex-safety.com/de/produ...ights-optik/model/291/modelName/uvex-i-3-add/
Hier zum beispiel mit Lesekorrektur...
Es gibt auch Gleitsichtmodelle. tönbar sind auch die meisten.

Ist zwar nicht so schick aber sicher.

Zum beispiel die RX SP:
http://www.uvex-safety.com/fileadmin/editors/de_de/pdf/uvex_safety_katalog_2016_de.pdf#page=335
Seite 352.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2016)

Fielmann hätte in meine auch Gleitsicht oder bifocal eingearbeitet, gegen entsprechenden Mehrpreis. Ob das dann beim MTBiken noch sinnvoll ist, muss jeder selber wissen. Mich irritiert eh schon jede Veränderung der Stärke im Gesichtsfeld, z.B. kurz vorm Drop oder in so Monsteranliegern....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Oktober 2016)

@jobau
Suchst Du sowas: http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/sprinter-2-3-1-00-doptrin-nahsichtkorrektur-smoke-193037.html ?
Nicht die klassische Radlerbrille, aber für den Preis eine echte Alternative. Die Brille hatte ich schon auf, die Nahsichtkorrektur funktioniert.


----------



## outdoorpit (2. Oktober 2016)

Viele Dank für die weiteren Tipps.
Hat sich ja anscheinend seit dem letzten Eintrag vor mir (Jan 2014) einiges getan.
Werde mir die Auswahl mal anschauen

Grüße
Peter


----------



## honkori (2. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir halten die meisten Dinge nicht soo lange, daher...

http://blacksun2.com/eagle-five

...allerdings würde ich aufs "häufige" Gläser wechseln lieber verzichten. Sonst ist sie ganz ok.


ciiaooo

edit:die habe ich auch noch, aber die ist so oft runtergefallen...das man nicht mehr sooo viel sieht -> http://blacksun2.com/radlesebrillen-sportlesebrillen/dual-eyewear-sl2-pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H3OPlus (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche zwar kein Lesefeld in meiner Brille aber ohne Brille ist trotzdem schlecht. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht.
Ich selbst bin gelernter Augenoptiker und kenne dieses Problem.

M.M.n. sind diese Dinger zum reinkleben eine mittlere bis schwere Katastrophe und haben eine schlechte Haltbarkeit und Abbildungsqualität. 
Wenn es wirklich nur einen Leseteil geben soll und man sonst nur eine geringe oder gar keine Sehschwäche hat, empfehle ich eine Sportbrille mit Bifokal-Nahteil mit Selbsteintöung -> In Grundfarbe (Orange) kontraststeigernd und kann auch bei Dämmerung/Dunkelheit im Straßenverkehr getragen werden. Gibt es natürlich auch in Sonnenbrillenvariation bei diversen Herstellern.

Ich kann da als Erfahrungswert von meinem alterssichtigen Vater die Swiss Eye Gardosa Re+ Bifo in den Raum werfen.
Phototrope (selbst gemessen bis 82% Lichtreduktion) Polycarbonatscheibe (100% UV Schutz+Bruchsicherheit), in gäniger Additionabstufung. 
Und ganz wichtig: anpassbare Nasenpads. Nichts ist schlimmer als eine Brille die nicht sitzt.
Und das für unter 150€!

Wer so blind ist wie ich und ohne Sehstärkenkorrektur nichts sieht: Kontaktlinsen, Brille mit Clipeinsatz oder verglasbare Sportbrille.
Ist immer eine Frage der Kosten und Machbarkeit auf Seiten der Sehstärke.
Habe für einen bekannten der Rennrad und Mountainbike fährt eine Sportbrille mit Gleitsichtgläsern verglast und der ist vollauf begeistert kostet aber auch mehr als 150€. Also es gibt da sehr viele Möglichkeiten genau wie die vorgeschlagenen Arbeitsschutzbrillen aber die sind nicht so schön gebogen und schließen meistens jedenfalls schlechter ab (Standardmodelle).

Hat sich in letzter Zeit viel getan und es geht immer weiter. Hab mich deswegen eben extra angemeldet um meinen Senf dazuzugeben.

Allzeit klare Sicht!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt da noch einen anderen Fredhier zu verglasbaren Sportbrillen, in den ich mich vor Kauf meiner Brille eingelesen hatte. Da gibt ein Optiker sehr wertvolle Tips.
Da ich nur leicht alterssichtig bin (~+1,75) und das in der Nähe meiner Lesebrille liegt (~+2,5), reicht mir eine Einstärkenverglasung eh aus.

Allerdings kann ich mir bei der starken Krümmung der Gläser und den sowieso leicht unangenehmen Verzerrungen, wenn man vor einem Table zB nach oben oder vor einem Anlieger um die Kurve schaut, nicht vorstellen, dass das mit mehreren Stärken überhaupt Sinn macht.
Rupp+Hubrach liefern darüberhinaus auch keine allzeit perfekte Arbeit ab, und was ok ist und was nicht, da könnte man Monate dran testen - meine ersten Gläser gingen nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch sofort zurück - die jetzigen sind ok. Aber ob es besser geht?


----------



## H3OPlus (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es mit Korrektur für die Ferne sein soll, dann ist die Abbildungsqualität bei gleicher Glasqualität schlechter, je mehr die Scheibe gebogen ist. 
Ist die Scheibe stark gebogen muss das Glas sehr hochwertig sein und an alle Parameter der Fassung und des Trägers angepasst sein, um die Abbildungseigenschaften konkurrenzfähig zu einer normalen Korrektionsbrille halten zu können. Tut man dies nicht, ist es egal ob die Gläser von R+H, Rodenstock oder Zeiss sind oder aus irgendwo anders herkommen bspw. Hoya/Seiko.
"Da müssen Sie sich erst dran gewöhnen"
Die Fehler passieren nicht nur dem Glashersteller sondern auch den handwerklichen Dienstleistern: Beratung, anatomische und optometrische Brillenanpassung oder Brillenglasbestimmung.
Der Glashersteller hat Vorgaben gegeben wie eine Brille zu sitzen hat (Abstand Scheibe-Hornhaut) und wie dein Augenabstand (Pupille-Pupille) zu sein hat u.v.m.. 
Kann man diese Vorgaben nicht erfüllen anpassungsmäßig oder Kundenbedingt weil unterschiedliche Höhe der Augen etc. pp. braucht man schon wieder ein anderes Glas und und und.


Als Fausregel gilt bei Korrektionsbrillen:
-Je gekrümmter eine Scheibe desto schlechter das Sehen (ohne auf das Glas einzugehen)
-Kurzsichtige haben mit Kontaktlinsen immer eine bessere Sehleistung/Weitsichtige mit Brille
-Weitsichtige müssen den Kopf immer mehr bewegen
-Je mehr Stärken in einer Brille verteilt sind, desto eingeschränkter ist das Blickfeld und man muss deutlich mehr mit dem Kopf arbeiten

-Mit Sportbrillen ist das Sehen _*immer*_ schlechter/unangenehmer auch wenn nur minimal als mit einer normalen Brille!!!

Wenn du ohne Nahteil nicht klarkommst macht Gleitsicht absolut Sinn, bist aber eingeschränkter und kannst nicht mehr so viel rechts/links mit dem Auge arbeiten und musst den Kopf mehr drehen (Schlüssellochprinzip). Macht man ja aber beim Radfahren und Motorradfahren aber eh schon (Blickführung da wo man hin möchte). Und nicht unerheblich die Kosten aber Spaß kostet!
Klappt alles so beim Radfahren; *
NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM*.

Bei Fragen gerne eine PN, wenn sowas geht.


----------

